# Hardest subject in EMT-B course?



## Melmd (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys, especially the North-Cal EMT alumni. What was the hardest subject you have encountered in your training as EMT-B? I don't have any idea with what i'll be dealing when I start my training maybe this coming fall...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## medicdan (Jul 17, 2011)

In general, at least under this current DOT standard curriculum, the EMT class is quite easy. I doubt you'll have trouble with any lectures specifically, but many students struggle with some of the psycho-motor skills included in the class. Many programs emphasize memorization of rote facts and acronyms in place of true understanding or analysis of the data presented. 

OP, are you asking whether you should study anything particular before beginning your course? If you do a search on these fora you can find good discussions of materials or books that have proven to be helpful. 

Are you asking what to focus your studying on during the course? I believe you'll find your textbook while heavy and seemingly long, it has many pictures and is not nearly as dense as you'd expect, and is likely written at a middle-school level. Make sure you read it in it's entirety, as well as any handouts or supplemental materials your instructor makes available. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Melmd (Jul 17, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> In general, at least under this current DOT standard curriculum, the EMT class is quite easy. I doubt you'll have trouble with any lectures specifically, but many students struggle with some of the psycho-motor skills included in the class. Many programs emphasize memorization of rote facts and acronyms in place of true understanding or analysis of the data presented.
> 
> OP, are you asking whether you should study anything particular before beginning your course? If you do a search on these fora you can find good discussions of materials or books that have proven to be helpful.
> 
> ...




Wow, thanks for the prompt reply sir! So it really boils down in reading and understanding... I guess I'll get myself acquainted with medical terminologies then...


----------



## nemedic (Jul 17, 2011)

Melmd said:


> Hey guys, especially the North-Cal EMT alumni. What was the hardest subject you have encountered in your training as EMT-B? I don't have any idea with what i'll be dealing when I start my training maybe this coming fall...
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Though this will sound sarcastic, I really am sincere with the following advice:


Trying to stay awake through lectures dumbed down to a 8-10th grade level.

If I had to recommend one thing to study up on, it would be anatomy/physiology, with a close following of learning common meds and what they're prescribed for. (while not always 100% accurate, it can give you a good insight into a pt's PMH, especially if they are unconscious/unable to tell you


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Trying to stay awake through lectures dumbed down to a 8-10th grade level



I was going to say "registering for the course," but I might have to change my answer to this one.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 17, 2011)

the hardest part of EMT school is maintaining the class' high score in tetris.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 17, 2011)

nemedic said:


> If I had to recommend one thing to study up on, it would be anatomy/physiology, with a close following of learning common meds and what they're prescribed for. (while not always 100% accurate, it can give you a good insight into a pt's PMH, especially if they are unconscious/unable to tell you



I work IFT, and I read everyone's transfer paperwork if I have the time. I think i've learned loads about what various medications are used for, and they're great to give you a basic medical history if all you have are a patient and a bad of medications. Metoprolol=HTN, Synthroid=Hypothyroidism, Lantus (or other insulin)=Diabetes, Remeron=Depression, Sinemet=Parkinson's...the list goes on.


----------



## Melmd (Jul 18, 2011)

nemedic said:


> If I had to recommend one thing to study up on, it would be anatomy/physiology, with a close following of learning common meds and what they're prescribed for. (while not always 100% accurate, it can give you a good insight into a pt's PMH, especially if they are unconscious/unable to tell you



Point well taken! 



Lifeguards For Life said:


> the hardest part of EMT school is maintaining the class' high score in tetris.



I can live with that haha :rofl:



jjesusfreak01 said:


> I work IFT, and I read everyone's transfer paperwork if I have the time. I think i've learned loads about what various medications are used for, and they're great to give you a basic medical history if all you have are a patient and a bad of medications. Metoprolol=HTN, Synthroid=Hypothyroidism, Lantus (or other insulin)=Diabetes, Remeron=Depression, Sinemet=Parkinson's...the list goes on.



Maybe this will come soon if I can have a job as EMT... Good advice though!:beerchug:


----------



## wadford (Jul 18, 2011)

When I was going through my emt b class there was a post on here that I saw that had links to a full autopsy. (sorry, I can't recall who posted it), but it was a great tool as far as seeing placement of organs, arteries, muscles and the way the heart is located inside the thoracic cavity. All in all really cool. Read the book, practice the skills, most especially your patient assessments. If there was anything in the book I didn't completely understand or something I wanted a deeper look into I either asked about it in class or looked it up. Overall though, just like everyone has already said, its pretty easy.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 18, 2011)

Melmd said:


> Wow, thanks for the prompt reply sir! So it really boils down in reading and understanding... I guess I'll get myself acquainted with medical terminologies then...



I'd take a look at anatomy and physiology too.  It's a rather large part of the class, and a good understanding will help you immensely (and hopefully will encourage you to learn more!)


----------



## Melmd (Jul 18, 2011)

wadford said:


> Overall though, just like everyone has already said, its pretty easy.



I'm counting on it.... Hopefully...



medichopeful said:


> I'd take a look at anatomy and physiology too.  It's a rather large part of the class, and a good understanding will help you immensely (and hopefully will encourage you to learn more!)



Oh my, memorization time... Thanks dude...


----------



## StickySideDown (Jul 19, 2011)

When learning new things, try to understand WHY things occur, rather than just a long list of cause and effects. If you understand WHY something happens you'll be less likely to forget things. Other wise I don't think you will have any problems.

Good luck!


----------

